# Sharpening lathe tools ???



## Hal (Oct 4, 2007)

What do you use to sharpen your lathe bits (carbide, HSS, etc.).

Do you use tool grinder ,Accru Finish machine, small belt grinder???

Do you use a grinder to shape the tool and hand hone the final edge?

I need to get something to sharpen lathe bits on and wondered what everyone uses.

Hal


----------



## tattoomike68 (Oct 4, 2007)

All I have at home is a craftman bench grinder. I take my carbide to my brothers shop and use his green wheel and touch them up on his rotary diamond hone.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 4, 2007)

I use a Delta GR250 6" variable speed bench grinder.
One wheel is a grey 60 grit aluminum oxide wheel for mild steel.
That wheel is cheap and can be found at any hardware or home center.
The other wheel is green 60 grit silicon oxide for carbide and finish 
grinding on HSS tool steel.  I get the green wheels from Enco

I think the GR250 is out of production now.  It was replaced the 
Delta GR275  Craftsman sells the same grinder
under their part number 00921154000
None of them come with a silicone oxide wheel.  That is something you'd
have to add yourself for grinding carbide.

Rick


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 4, 2007)

6" jet grinder and hone on oil stone. After ten years I am starting to get decent at it free hand, have never used a guide. 
Tin


----------



## lugnut (Oct 4, 2007)

This my sharping setup, two 6" grinders, one with a wire wheel and a 36 grit wheel, the other with a green wheel and a leather strop wheel. 





 I made one of mr Ishimura's grinding rests and it works great!
http://homepage3.nifty.com/amigos/grinder_guide/grinding_rest-e.htm
by setting the rest level and about 1/2 inch above center you get a perfect 5° angle which works great for me.
Mel


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are a few of the "sharpening assists" I have built and used for lathe
bits. The fixtures are used on an old Delta surface grinder to finish the 
contours after roughing on a belt grinder or an abrasive "chop saw".
If more details are wanted let me know. 
  Hope the smaller size works out. 
   ...lew...


----------



## 1Kenny (Oct 5, 2007)

Lots of good ideas. Been doing it by hand with a green stone on a grinder then using a hard stone by hand and the bits don't look very pretty when I am done.


----------



## Hal (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you guys for the replies and great ideas.

Nice pictures of your set up Mel and  great close ups Lew.

Hal


----------

